# UK 2008 haunt in Manchester



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

This was my 2008 haunt in Manchester UK.

Please let you know what you think, It took 2 days to build...

Jayson2125

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/jayson2125/Halloween08#


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Only two day? Wow, I'm impressed.
I'll bet the kids loved it.
Couple questions; do you have trouble obtaining Halloween merchandise/props in the UK? Is the holiday increasing in popularity over there? Also, can you show me some details of your drop panel. I want to make one of those so bad and think they're one of the best scares.
Love the guy in your coffin. Looks like a pimp!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is great to have you here from across the pond.
I was wondering about the popularity of Halloween also.

I now regret not buying the scene-setters I saw at party city!
I wonder if I can catch some on sale. I have a large mirror and a small bookshelf I wanted to use but I couldn't because the wall was not covered. I had plastic up a foot in front of the wall.

I really like what you did there!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Jayson2125, That looks like great fun! Your friend seem to be enjoying themselves a great deal. Keep up the great work, soon they'll be home haunting all over the U.K.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you musta been up 48-2 then 
.
alot of work for 2 days..
good job


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job...this is my favorite picture!!!
Love that little mans expression!!!


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments.

The drop panel was quite easy....

The frame was bought of ebay and a local shop makes the mounts to size.

A friend of mine works for a photocopier company so he just blew up a picture for me to A3 size.

The mechanics is simple just cut a hole for the frame to sit over make two runners on the back and slide in a board that is bigger than the square hole you cut.

Then we fastened the picture and mount to the board with a sheet of perspex and screws.

The catch was made with two L shaped brackets and bungee chord.

It worked great on the night and gave quite a few scares.

Lighting was done with a lightning FX box i also got off ebay, The pictures dont really show it but all the lights flickered to my soundtrack.


Yes it was a rush to do in two days but we all had fun and everyone was blown away with how good it looked.

Halloween is getting bigger in the UK but where I live im definately the maddest and go the extra mile when it comes to halloween.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool! Keep on haunting up the UK, that haunt is great!


----------

